# Looking for parts



## eli's se-r (May 10, 2005)

hey whats up im looking for nis knacks clear tails b14 200sx and clear corners rear bumber, hood front bumper oem good condition looking for prices .





thanks :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

eli's se-r said:


> hey whats up im looking for nis knacks clear tails b14 200sx and clear corners rear bumber, hood front bumper oem good condition looking for prices .
> thanks :thumbup:



There are no aftermarket tails for the 200sx.

The clear corners (and headlights) can be purchased through www.liuspeedprotuning.com


----------



## pester (Dec 14, 2004)

eli's se-r said:


> hey whats up im looking for nis knacks clear tails b14 200sx and clear corners rear bumber, hood front bumper oem good condition looking for prices .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tail lights and headlights u can get em here,, no shipping charges

www.euroaltezzawarehouse.com


----------



## pester (Dec 14, 2004)

eli's se-r said:


> hey whats up im looking for nis knacks clear tails b14 200sx and clear corners rear bumber, hood front bumper oem good condition looking for prices .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tail lights and headlights u can get em here,, no shipping charges

www.altezzawarehouse.com


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

No company ever came out with aftermarket tails for the 200sx, EVER. The sentra had some, and I'm happy to say the fad is dying b/c those were the ugliest things I've ever seen.

If you're looking for Nisknacks, you're about 4 years too late, they closed down years ago. I actually have a set of their projector headlights before the craptastic halos started popping up on ebay. I would never sell them. If you want a decient set of headlights for the 200, try liuspeedtuning.com


----------



## eli's se-r (May 10, 2005)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> No company ever came out with aftermarket tails for the 200sx, EVER. The sentra had some, and I'm happy to say the fad is dying b/c those were the ugliest things I've ever seen.
> 
> If you're looking for Nisknacks, you're about 4 years too late, they closed down years ago. I actually have a set of their projector headlights before the craptastic halos started popping up on ebay. I would never sell them. If you want a decient set of headlights for the 200, try liuspeedtuning.com[/QUOTe
> my freind was in cali and got me some pic a 200sx WITH AFTERMARKET TAILS red and white and what i was thinking since some one maybe has the nisknacks around ill buy them... :fluffy:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Asking about what parts are out is fine and dandy, but if you WANT to buy used one's you should make a post in the wanted forum!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

eli's se-r said:


> my freind was in cali and got me some pic a 200sx WITH AFTERMARKET TAILS red and white and what i was thinking since some one maybe has the nisknacks around ill buy them... :fluffy:


Then they were custom done.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I have a feeling they were custom done as well. Nis knacks didn't have tails of any sort on their site.


----------

